# Channel 5 - Cowboy builders abroad - Spain



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

From the UK TV Channel that gave you - Gibraltar, Britain in the Sun.

Beware Cowboy builders abroad starts with Spain in New series. In a
spin-off from the regular programme, Dominic Littlewood is joined by
interior designer Gabrielle Blackman to help British expats who have
fallen victim to unreliable tradespeople. On at 8pm UK or 9pm CET tonight.

Also the BBC have been running a follow up to their popular, Escape
to the Country with a New Series called Escape to the Continent
which this year followed a British couple who wanted to move to
Valencia in Spain.

Escape to the Continent, Valencia


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

What did other members think of the episode last night?
I think that though the builder was a con man and a rotten builder, the ex pats were very naive, not hiring a lawyer, being too trusting, not doing enough research re use of land, licences etc.What a salutary lesson for those thinking of moving to Spain!
The man who lost everything, and went from being a millionaire to a shelf stacker was pitiful;I thunk he left his brains at the airport( still felt sorry for him, though)
The couple with the badly built house were extremely lucky to have most of their problems put right, but after the last series of Holiday homes from hell, you would think the message had got home.


----------

